# Balotelli al Liverpool: prestazioni e giudizi



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Le prestazioni di Mario Balotelli con la maglia del Liverpool. Il suo approccio con il nuovo club non è stato dei più positivi: due partite e due sconfitte. I reds sono già a -6 dalla capolista Chelsea, dopo appena 3 partite di Premier League 2014/2015. Ieri, l'ex rossonero, è stato sostituito intorno al '70 dopo una prova abbastanza insufficiente. Generalmente, i suoi inizi con i nuovi club erano sempre stati molto buoni


In questo topic seguiremo tutte le partite di Mario Balotelli con il Liverpool.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Settembre 2014)

secondo me, riuscirà a fallire anche li...


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> secondo me, riuscirà a fallire anche li...



Scontato!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> secondo me, riuscirà a fallire anche li...


Se andrà tutto bene a Balotelli, si ritroverà a giocare in un Atalanta o in una Sampdoria a fine carriera.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se andrà tutto bene a Balotelli, si ritroverà a giocare in un Atalanta o in una Sampdoria a fine carriera.



Balotelli non farà come Cassano, è più un Adriano. Antonio gli piace giocare a calcio e accetta di andare a squadre come Sampdoria e Parma, invece Mario non ce lo vedo proprio in queste squadre. Andrà negli USA o Emirati a prendere milioni allenandosi male (come sempre).


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Settembre 2014)

Veramente all'esordio ha vinto 3 a 0 contro il Tottenham...giusto per la cronaca


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2014)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Veramente all'esordio ha vinto 3 a 0 contro il Tottenham...giusto per la cronaca



Hanno vinto si dice, sennò sembra l'abbia vinta da solo con una tripletta


----------



## hiei87 (14 Settembre 2014)

Se gli va bene tra uno o due anni potrebbe trovare un Napoli disposto a prenderselo, altrimenti la sua carriera a livelli medio-alti finisce a Liverpool. In ogni caso questo a 27-28 sarà a giocare in provincia (se va bene) oppure in qualche campionato esotico....


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2014)

Sono pur sempre 2 partite, per quel che ho visto ieri l'intesa con i compagni c'è ma dopo 2 partite come si fa a dare un giudizio definitivo? il Liverpool poi gioca da cani, non è che arrivino tutti 'sti palloni di qualità eh...
L'avrei visto meglio all'Arsenal probabilmente, i Reds giocano in maniera confusionaria il più delle volte e Balotelli rende meglio con un altro tipo di gioco, magari meno caotico ma dove viene messo in risalto il suo individualismo.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2014)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sono pur sempre 2 partite, per quel che ho visto ieri l'intesa con i compagni c'è ma dopo 2 partite come si fa a dare un giudizio definitivo? il Liverpool poi gioca da cani, non è che arrivino tutti 'sti palloni di qualità eh...
> L'avrei visto meglio all'Arsenal probabilmente, i Reds giocano in maniera confusionaria il più delle volte e Balotelli rende meglio con un altro tipo di gioco, magari meno caotico ma dove viene messo in risalto il suo individualismo.



Deve arrangiarsi, mica è Messi.


----------



## Gas (14 Settembre 2014)

Non lo rimpiangerò mai, MAI.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Haters gonna hate


Faggots gonna faggottism


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (14 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Haters gonna hate



Hai scelto il cavallo sbagliato, Failures goona fail.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Settembre 2014)

Vedremo che dopo questa stagione, ringrazieremo il Liverpool per aver speso 20 mln per questo qui.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2014)

Sarà un grande flop anche per loro.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2014)

In campo per ora luci ed ombre per Mario, ma fuori ha già colpito.....


----------



## Serginho (15 Settembre 2014)

Il prossimo step sarà una tipo Galatasaray e Zenit, poi l'oblio


----------



## prebozzio (15 Settembre 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Hai scelto il cavallo sbagliato, Failures goona fail.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Faggots gonna faggottism


Loyalty first of all


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il prossimo step sarà una tipo Galatasaray e Zenit, poi l'oblio



Andrà a finire in MLS. Credo sia davvero scontato.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2014)

La prima l'ha cannata di brutto. Inguardabile.
Anche se gli hanno fatto molti falli


----------



## Serginho (15 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Andrà a finire in MLS. Credo sia davvero scontato.



Un giorno sono sicuro lo vedremo da Maria De Filippi o in qualche Grande fratello a caso


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Settembre 2014)

Primo giocatore italiano a segnare in Champions con la maglia di 4 squadre diverse.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Primo giocatore italiano a segnare in Champions con la maglia di 4 squadre diverse.



Può arrivare anche a quota 7-8 squadre diverse!


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Primo giocatore italiano a segnare in Champions con la maglia di 4 squadre diverse.


Eh grazie al kaiser.


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2014)

3 gare molto buone. Go Mario.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Settembre 2014)

Mario magnifico !


Forse salgo da un amico a Londra prima di gennaio, sarebbe il massimo beccarmi il Liverpool in trasferta da qualche parte li a Londra


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Settembre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Un giorno sono sicuro lo vedremo da Maria De Filippi o in qualche Grande fratello a caso



"The Balo Reality Show"


----------



## pennyhill (20 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Snake (20 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



stava facendo la catapulta infernale?


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2014)

Mario ora sa anche levitare


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Settembre 2014)

Solo il liverpool può cedere Suarez e prendere Balotelli. Grazie mille reds!!!


----------



## DannySa (21 Settembre 2014)

Ieri non ha giocato male, anzi.
È la squadra in generale che fa davvero pena, difesa colabrodo, centrocampo mediocre e i vari Lallana e Lambert sono giocatorini da poco; Sterling bene solo per il gol ma ha perso tutti palloni praticamente..
Devono sperare che Sturridge ingrani in coppia con Mario o hanno 0 potenziale per vincere le partite.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sempre meglio...

Liverpool sconfitto anche stasera contro il Basilea


----------



## 666psycho (1 Ottobre 2014)

come ha giocato??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2014)

L'ho detto e lo ripeto: mai nessuna squadra vincerà niente di importante con Balotelli protagonista, lo sottolineo perché *teoricamente* avrebbe già vinto tutto ma di tutti i trofei ottenuti nessuno gli appartiene veramente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> come ha giocato??



Non l'ho vista,ma ha preso il solito cartellino e ho letto tweet poco simpatici dei tifosi del Liverpool.


----------



## Penny.wise (1 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non l'ho vista,ma ha preso il solito cartellino e ho letto tweet poco simpatici dei tifosi del Liverpool.



ma come, ma non erano gasatissimi perchè glielo avevamo svenduto? dicevano che avevano preso uno forte, uno che fa la differenza LOL


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2014)

Si sa che Immobile non è un fenomeno, ma al momento gli sta dando le piste, così come Pellè nello stesso campionato di Balotelli. Personalmente non sono sorpreso.


----------



## Frikez (2 Ottobre 2014)

Benino dai


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Ottobre 2014)

Statistiche scioccanti finora:

- Solo due giocatori in Premier hanno tirato più di Balotelli: Pellè (32 tiri,6 gol) e Aguero (36 tiri,9 gol). Balo 26 tiri,zero gol.
- Balotelli ha il record di tiri in porta senza gol in una sola partita (10 tiri contro l'Everton).
- Nessun giocatore nei principali campionati europei ha più tiri in porta senza gol di Balotelli (19 tiri).
- Contando l'ultimo periodo al City,nelle ultime 20 presenze di Balo in Premier: 39 tiri,1 gol,0 assist.

P.S. Oggi a porta vuota ha calciato alle stelle.


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

Durante l'intervallo del Milan ho girato sulla partita, giusto il tempo di vedere un tapin a porta vuota sbagliato. Il ragazzo è palesemente mentalmente distrutto.


----------



## DannySa (19 Ottobre 2014)

Spiace ma questo è andato completamente, se non segna in queste partite (ormai siamo a novembre) quando segna.
Ci sono almeno 10 attaccanti prima di lui in nazionale.


----------



## Snake (19 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Statistiche scioccanti finora:
> 
> - Solo due giocatori in Premier hanno tirato più di Balotelli: Pellè (32 tiri,6 gol) e Aguero (36 tiri,9 gol). Balo 26 tiri,zero gol.
> - Balotelli ha il record di tiri in porta senza gol in una sola partita (10 tiri contro l'Everton).
> ...



beh almeno in qualcosa è un fenomeno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Durante l'intervallo del Milan ho girato sulla partita, giusto il tempo di vedere un tapin a porta vuota sbagliato. Il ragazzo è palesemente mentalmente distrutto.


Si è distrutto.


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Spiace ma questo è andato completamente, se non segna in queste partite (ormai siamo a novembre) quando segna.
> Ci sono almeno 10 attaccanti prima di lui in nazionale.



E' un periodo, che può capitare a qualunque attaccante. Certo la fiducia prima o poi finisce e poi le panchine potrebbero diventare tante.


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si è distrutto.



Sicuramente ha parecchie colpe, è il suo approcio al calcio errato da tanti anni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2014)

Da Suarez a Balotelli, un po' come passare da Bale a Brienza probabilmente. Gli abbiamo tirato un pacco leggendario, peccato per il mondiale, altrimenti avremmo tirato ancora più su il prezzo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Ottobre 2014)

Giornata perfetta!


----------



## The Ripper (19 Ottobre 2014)

Ha schiacciato il pulsante di autodistruzione anni fa e adesso il conto alla rovescia è quasi sullo 0. 

E poi si critica Destro


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Ottobre 2014)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

ma la cosa bella è che la stampa lo continua a pompare  grazie liverpool, solo voi potevate prendere un simile cesso


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da Suarez a Balotelli, *un po' come passare da Bale a Brienza probabilmente*. Gli abbiamo tirato un pacco leggendario, peccato per il mondiale, altrimenti avremmo tirato ancora più su il prezzo.



Silenzio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2014)

Vedo 2-3 per il Liverpool e penso "Vabbè avrà fatto un gol dai", invece succede di tutto nei minuti finali (4 gol in 7-8 minuti), ma lui 0, manco un assist.


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da Suarez a Balotelli, un po' come passare da Bale a Brienza probabilmente. Gli abbiamo tirato un pacco leggendario, peccato per il mondiale, altrimenti avremmo tirato ancora più su il prezzo.



Infatti il Milan primavera scorsa aveva deciso, deciso di sperare in un grande mondiale di Balotelli per riuscire a piazzarlo a minimo 30 mln. Purtroppo è andata al contrario e siamo riusciti a venderlo per puro miracolo a meno di quanto acquistato anni fa. Ma va benone cosi, fosse rimasto con noi l'avremmo regalato l'anno prossimo.


----------



## DannySa (19 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' un periodo, che può capitare a qualunque attaccante. Certo la fiducia prima o poi finisce e poi le panchine potrebbero diventare tante.



Fino a un mese fa la pensavo anch'io così ma ora fiducia o meno non si tira più su, generalmente Balotelli quando ha cambiato squadra è sempre partito forte ma ora c'è poco da dire.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Il pelato ha fatto il colpo del secolo a venderlo per 20 milioni


----------



## smallball (19 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti il Milan primavera scorsa aveva deciso, deciso di sperare in un grande mondiale di Balotelli per riuscire a piazzarlo a minimo 30 mln. Purtroppo è andata al contrario e siamo riusciti a venderlo per puro miracolo a meno di quanto acquistato anni fa. Ma va benone cosi, fosse rimasto con noi l'avremmo regalato l'anno prossimo.


hai perfettamente ragione,e' comunque stato un grande affare la sua cessione


----------



## Lorenzo (19 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Statistiche scioccanti finora:
> 
> - Solo due giocatori in Premier hanno tirato più di Balotelli: Pellè (32 tiri,6 gol) e Aguero (36 tiri,9 gol). Balo 26 tiri,zero gol.
> - Balotelli ha il record di tiri in porta senza gol in una sola partita (10 tiri contro l'Everton).
> ...



Anche quando era da noi era costantemente il giocatore che tirava di più in Serie A (E se non ricordo male pure con parecchio distacco dal secondo), eppure di gol non ne ha fatti a valanghe...

Tira tanto, ma la maggior parte delle volte sono tiri potenti e basta, senza un minimo di precisione. Al Milan è riuscito a farne 14, ora non riesce neanche più a mandarla dentro. Scarso.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Ottobre 2014)

ho visto ora il gol mangiato.

pazzesco... assolutamente pazzesco.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2014)

sempre odiato ma c'è da dire che oggi stava per fare il gol della vittoria (a porta vuota) quando è stato anticipato dal difensore che ha fatto autorete... per il resto il solito scempio...


----------



## Penny.wise (19 Ottobre 2014)

a ripensare che l'Arsenal ce lo pagava anche 35, forse..

comunque questa fine se l'è cercata tutta, chi è causa del suo mal..


----------



## mandraghe (19 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Serginho (19 Ottobre 2014)

Dove sono quelli che lo difendono in ogni post? Questo con la testa non ci sta proprio più


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Silenzio


Scusami, è come passare da Bale a Siligardi


----------



## Renegade (19 Ottobre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Dove sono quelli che lo difendono in ogni post? Questo con la testa non ci sta proprio più


Ma non si tratta di testa. E' proprio come calciatore che è un mediocre assoluto che sa solo tirare rigori.


----------



## robs91 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Dura la vita senza rigori....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Ottobre 2014)

L'Australia o il Messico lo aspettano. Lì si giocano campionati adatti alla sua cabeza.


----------



## Hammer (19 Ottobre 2014)

Sembra il tipico brasiliano trentenne decaduto e con la testa in patria


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sembra il tipico brasiliano trentenne decaduto e con la testa in patria



esatto ma almeno i brasiliani per qualche anno fanno i fenomeni per poi scomparire, lui invece non è mai esploso..


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Ottobre 2014)

se va avanti così, la nazionale la vede con il binocolo.

spero che conte non si lasci intenerire e magari lo convochi per pietà o per dargli stimoli. 
dentro gente vogliosa e seria, non i viziati.


----------



## nazdravi (19 Ottobre 2014)

Questo ragazzo ha avuto un involuzione incredibile.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Ottobre 2014)

Sempre piu' felice della sua cessione quest'estate


----------



## davoreb (19 Ottobre 2014)

4-5 anni fa avevamo due potenziali fenomeni in serie a: Pato e Balotelli


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2014)

Questo è quello che si merita ... Poi se andiamo a vedere nei 3 gol che hanno fatto oggi 2 li avrebbe fatti lui senza intervento dell avversario è staremmo qui a parlare di un altro mondo ...

È la vita ...


----------



## 666psycho (20 Ottobre 2014)

beh ormai sembra un giocatore finito..


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Ottobre 2014)

In Inghilterra lo stanno distruggendo. Nel senso che lo stanno prendendo in giro in maniera incredibile, non certo distruggendo come giocatore. Ci ha già pensato lui.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque dopo Sheva, Kakà e Pato, abbiamo rifilato il quarto bidone. Peccato non aver investito i soldi incassati (quasi 150M) ma purtroppo questo è dipeso da una proprietà non più interessata ad investire nel Milan.


----------



## Denni90 (20 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo è quello che si merita ... Poi se andiamo a vedere nei 3 gol che hanno fatto oggi 2 li avrebbe fatti lui senza intervento dell avversario è staremmo qui a parlare di un altro mondo ...
> 
> È la vita ...



in teoria si ma proprio ieri ha sbagliato un gol clamoroso a porta vuota quindi nn è detto


----------



## Penny.wise (20 Ottobre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque dopo Sheva, Kakà e Pato, abbiamo rifilato il quarto bidone. Peccato non aver investito i soldi incassati (quasi 150M) ma purtroppo questo è dipeso da una proprietà non più interessata ad investire nel Milan.



Esatto, con tutti quei soldi avremmo continuato a vincere e l'ultimo nostro ciclo vincente non si sarebbe fermato ad Ancelotti..oggi avremmo il centrocampo della Roma e Tevez in attacco, per dire..ringraziamo il presidente, che ci vuole bene 

Tornando IT, Balo passeggiava in serie A, figurarsi in Premier..è il campionato peggiore, per lui, e i giornali queste cose le fanno notare e attaccano pesantemente, compresi quelli di gossip..non è come da noi, che pensano SOLO a fare articoli sulle sue bravate e gli dedicano copertine anche quando fa schifo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Ottobre 2014)

Che pacco che gli abbiamo rifilato.


----------



## Lorenzo (20 Ottobre 2014)

Ma chissà perchè in Inghilterra cominciano a paragonarlo a Torres :


----------



## mr.wolf (20 Ottobre 2014)

sto qui prende 6 milioni all'anno


----------



## Marilson (20 Ottobre 2014)

strafinito


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Ma chissà perchè in Inghilterra cominciano a paragonarlo a Torres :



Non so se ridere o piangere.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2014)

Sostituito nell'intervallo di Liverpool - Real Madrid 0-3.

Bocciatura definitiva?


----------



## prebozzio (22 Ottobre 2014)

Mi sembrava uno dei meno peggio, sinceramente. Niente di che eh.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2014)

Va beh ma li fan schifo tutti ( sembra il milan )


----------



## Penny.wise (22 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ma li fan schifo tutti ( sembra il milan )



sinceramente non mi ci cambierei, mai nella vita.
se c'è una cosa peggiore di una proprietà che non spende è una società che spende malissimo, almeno noi abbiamo una scusante valida, questi hanno sostituito uno dei giocatori più forti al mondo con dei cessi assurdi.
e comunque noi siamo più forti, sto Rodgers non vale manco un Pioli, per dire.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Ottobre 2014)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Ma chissà perchè in Inghilterra cominciano a paragonarlo a Torres :


Peccato che Torres fino ai 27 anni era uno dei migliori attaccanti al mondo, decidendo una finale di un europeo e qualche anno dopo seppur già in fase calante trascinò il Chelsea alla vittoria dell'europa league.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Peccato che Torres fino ai 27 anni era uno dei migliori attaccanti al mondo, decidendo una finale di un europeo e qualche anno dopo seppur già in fase calante trascinò il Chelsea alla vittoria dell'europa league.



Già. Torres ha veramente incantato il mondo per qualche annetto.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Ottobre 2014)

mega lol


----------



## DannySa (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ho visto il primo tempo e sinceramente non stava giocando male, il punto è che è proprio sfiduciato al massimo e la squadra che ha dietro è un qualcosa di imbarazzante.


----------



## Aron (23 Ottobre 2014)

Rodgers, nelle dichiarazioni post-gara, si è lamentato di diverse cose su Balotelli, e mi ha colpito che comunque viene sempre rimarcato il solito difetto rimproverato a Mario: poco pressing, movimenti insufficienti e poca presenza in avanti. Rodgers ha aggiunto che Lallana ha poi fatto ciò che doveva fare Balotelli.
Sta avendo più problemi a Liverpool in tre mesi rispetto ai due anni e mezzo col Manchester City.


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Ottobre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Rodgers, nelle dichiarazioni post-gara, si è lamentato di diverse cose su Balotelli, e mi ha colpito che comunque viene sempre rimarcato il solito difetto rimproverato a Mario: poco pressing, movimenti insufficienti e poca presenza in avanti. Rodgers ha aggiunto che Lallana ha poi fatto ciò che doveva fare Balotelli.
> Sta avendo più problemi a Liverpool in tre mesi rispetto ai due anni e mezzo col Manchester City.



sì ma questi Balotelli non l'avevano mai visto?
i problemi, forse, sono un pò di tutta la squadra, anzi leviamo il forse..è palese la scarsità della rosa, che poi i singoli non sono neanche malaccio, ma semplicemente hanno speso una vagonata di mln per niente, dato che rispetto all'anno scorso è una squadra inguardabile per il non-gioco che fa, e la colpa ovviamente è anche di Rodgers perchè ripeto che come valori non allena dei dilettanti, nonostante non valgano tutti i soldi spesi..al City già c'era uno zoccolo duro, e un buon mix di vecchi e giovani, i Reds invece hanno voluto cambiare troppo e tutto insieme


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Ottobre 2014)

Nemmeno al Milan o in Nazionale ha giocato così tanto male come ieri sera.
Sembra quasi che anno dopo anno peggiori sempre più.
L'Inter ha fatto un capolavoro a cederlo a quelle cifre col senno di poi, Manchester City e Milan hanno fatto un affare perché sono riuscite a sbarazzarsi di lui. Ora la patata bollente è passata nelle mani del Liverpool, che si sta ustionando come se non ci fosse un domani. E' un problema per entrambi: Balotelli non giocherà più ad alti livelli, il Liverpool avrà grosse grosse difficoltà a venderlo. Andando avanti di questo passo può andare a giocare giusto negli USA, in Arabia o in India assieme a Del Piero e Trezeguet (che però la loro carriera ad altissimi livelli l'hanno avuta).


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Ottobre 2014)

Questo a 17/18/19 anni era un giocatore migliore e nel complesso più forte.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2014)

Penso proprio che abbiamo fatto un affare.. peccato che i 20 mln non sono stati reinvestiti..

ps. Il Liverpool è una squadra immonda


----------



## malos (23 Ottobre 2014)

Mario ha avuto la fortuna di trovare Mancini che per anni lo ha coccolato e difeso strenuamente. Sarebbe finito prima senza di lui.


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Nemmeno al Milan o in Nazionale ha giocato così tanto male come ieri sera.
> Sembra quasi che anno dopo anno peggiori sempre più.
> L'Inter ha fatto un capolavoro a cederlo a quelle cifre col senno di poi, Manchester City e Milan hanno fatto un affare perché sono riuscite a sbarazzarsi di lui. Ora la patata bollente è passata nelle mani del Liverpool, che si sta ustionando come se non ci fosse un domani. E' un problema per entrambi: Balotelli non giocherà più ad alti livelli, il Liverpool avrà grosse grosse difficoltà a venderlo. Andando avanti di questo passo può andare a giocare giusto negli USA, in Arabia o in India assieme a Del Piero e Trezeguet (che però la loro carriera ad altissimi livelli l'hanno avuta).



voglio vedere a chi lo vendono, adesso..non tanto per il cartellino, 15 milioni possono ancora farceli se trovano qualche pollo..ma 6 mln a stagione è un capolavoro (di demenza)


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2014)

Mi sa che bisogna cambiare il titolo della discussione e metterci "Balotelli al Liverpool: fallimenti e critiche"


----------



## robs91 (23 Ottobre 2014)

Mamma mia che floppone.


----------



## Davidinho22 (25 Ottobre 2014)

e danno pure 6 milioni l'anno a questo qua


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Ottobre 2014)

Crisi di prestazioni clamorosa, se non si sblocca potrebbe finire male.


Non me l'aspettavo proprio devo dire.


Complimenti al club per come lo sta supportando però, qua in Italia l'avrebbero già scaricato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Crisi di prestazioni clamorosa, se non si sblocca potrebbe finire male.
> 
> 
> Non me l'aspettavo proprio devo dire.
> ...



Supportando??? Ma se tutti stanno dando la colpa a lui e nessuno parla della situazione ridicola del Liverpool?
10430 milioni spesi e danno la colpa a Balotelli...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2014)

0-0 casalingo del Liverpool con Hull City, 90' per Balotelli, il solito giallo e poco altro


----------



## DannySa (25 Ottobre 2014)

Oggi Balotelli non ha fatto male, certo se guardaste meglio come gioca il Liverpool capireste perché non segna.


----------



## smallball (25 Ottobre 2014)

pare sfiduciato


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Supportando??? Ma se tutti stanno dando la colpa a lui e nessuno parla della situazione ridicola del Liverpool?
> 10430 milioni spesi e danno la colpa a Balotelli...



Un conto è il club, un conto è la stampa, e nel club non si può dire che non gli stiano vicino, ad esempio pure oggi l'han fatto giocare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un conto è il club, un conto è la stampa, e nel club non si può dire che non gli stiano vicino, ad esempio pure oggi l'han fatto giocare.



Il tecnico un giorno lo difende, un altro lo attacca. Souness pure l'ha attaccato.
Giusto Owen l'ha difeso.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Ottobre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Oggi Balotelli non ha fatto male, certo se guardaste meglio come gioca il Liverpool capireste perché non segna.



ma non dovrebbe essere lui a fare la differenza?
Scommettiamo che Sturridge, ripeto, STURRIDGE farà la differenza e non Sbagliotelli?

Comunque in carriera più gialli che gol. 
Grande attaccante sisi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Ottobre 2014)

Giallotelli = Yellowtelli


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Ottobre 2014)

Oggi meglio di altre volte ma nulla di più.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Oggi meglio di altre volte ma nulla di più.



concordo, almeno si è mosso oggi, ma tatticamente deve imparare ancora tantissimo, praticamente quasi tutto, spesso con i suoi movimenti al posto di aiutare ostacola i suoi compagni..


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Oggi Balotelli non ha fatto male, certo se guardaste meglio come gioca il Liverpool capireste perché non segna.



io ricordo come giocava liverpool prima di arrivare lui e era una squadra veloce, imprevedibile, bellissima da vedere, adesso non è niente di tutto questo, e non è colpa della partenza di suarez che è un fenomeno, perchè il liverpool l'anno scorso giocava benissimo anche senza di lui


----------



## Love (26 Ottobre 2014)

più andiamo avanti e più capisco quanto siamo stati fortunati a liberarcene...è un giocatore che ha qualità importanti ma moolto discontinuo che non non si applica mai più di tanto e voglio essere clemente, che si crede di essere un fenomeno e per i tifosi del liverpool è un incubo semplicemente perchè prima loro avevano quel fuc.king genius di suarez che era semplicemente un mostro...


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2014)

Non si possono paragonare Balotelli e Suarez ... Dai su è come paragonare un attaccante fortissino con un giocatore medio super pompato per motivi extra calcistici .


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Io sono dell'impressione che se il Liverpool gioca male è anche colpa sua. Vedi il Milan quest'anno, con più o meno gli stessi giocatori meno Balotelli, in attacco segna il triplo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io sono dell'impressione che se il Liverpool gioca male è anche colpa sua. Vedi il Milan quest'anno, con più o meno gli stessi giocatori meno Balotelli, in attacco segna il triplo.



Il suo problema è sempre lo stesso non ha disciplina tattica ... Nessuno compreso il Liverpool Quest anno riesce a dargli una posizione definitiva e corretta


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Ottobre 2014)

Balotelli peggiora tutta la squadra, perché è come giocare in 10 o peggio ancora con uno che è dannoso perché spreca palloni, non fa gioco di squadra, sbaglia i movimenti..con lui in campo ne risentono tutti i compagni, incredibile..


----------



## Renegade (28 Ottobre 2014)

Ma perché lo si attacca ancora come persona? Perché si continua a dire che è un buon giocatore con colpi da fuoriclasse? Perché non si vede la realtà e lo si scinde dal personaggio che si è creato? Valutiamolo come calciatore e basta. E' lì che bisogna attaccarlo perché è un calciatore di caratura assolutamente mediocre. Non partecipa all'azione, non ha finalizzazione, non ha corsa, non ha visione. Io le uniche cose che vedo in lui sono fisico e tiro. Per il resto non ha assolutamente niente di più di un Immobile, o di un Origi, o di un Welbeck e potrei andare avanti. E' proprio un calciatore mediocre che deve tutto al suo personaggio ed al colore della pelle.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma perché lo si attacca ancora come persona? Perché si continua a dire che è un buon giocatore con colpi da fuoriclasse? Perché non si vede la realtà e lo si scinde dal personaggio che si è creato? Valutiamolo come calciatore e basta. E' lì che bisogna attaccarlo perché è un calciatore di caratura assolutamente mediocre. Non partecipa all'azione, non ha finalizzazione, non ha corsa, non ha visione. Io le uniche cose che vedo in lui sono fisico e tiro. Per il resto non ha assolutamente niente di più di un Immobile, o di un Origi, o di un Welbeck e potrei andare avanti. E' proprio un calciatore mediocre che deve tutto al suo personaggio ed al colore della pelle.



Ha capacità fisiche sopra la media, le associa a doti tecniche importanti e come dici tu ad un ottimo tiro. Ma poi la sua pigrizia non lo porta mai a nulla di buono, non ha voglia di muoversi senza palla, non ha voglia di attaccare la profondità, non ha voglia di attaccare l'area di rigore. E' un ragazzo che non ha mai avuto l'umiltà e la voglia di lavorare per migliorarsi, perchè da sempre si crede forte ed arrivato, invece non è cosi. 

Mario si allena da sempre al 50% delle sue capacità e queste cose poi le paghi, alla lunga sempre di più. Basta vedere che razza di parabola discendente sta facendo e sarà sempre peggio. 

Fisico e piedi da campione, testa assolutamente no. Ecco la semplice descrizione di Balo, inutile aggiungere che è un caso perso ormai.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha capacità fisiche sopra la media, le associa a doti tecniche importanti e come dici tu ad un ottimo tiro. Ma poi la sua pigrizia non lo porta mai a nulla di buono, non ha voglia di muoversi senza palla, non ha voglia di attaccare la profondità, non ha voglia di attaccare l'area di rigore. E' un ragazzo che non ha mai avuto l'umiltà e la voglia di lavorare per migliorarsi, perchè da sempre si crede forte ed arrivato, invece non è cosi.
> 
> Mario si allena da sempre al 50% delle sue capacità e queste cose poi le paghi, alla lunga sempre di più. Basta vedere che razza di parabola discendente sta facendo e sarà sempre peggio.
> 
> Fisico e piedi da campione, testa assolutamente no. Ecco la semplice descrizione di Balo, inutile aggiungere che è un caso perso ormai.



Già. Dopo Totti e Del Piero, uno che poteva raggiungere quel livello è stato Cassano, ma ha fallito. Un altro Fuoriclasse poteva essere Balotelli, ma sta fallendo anche lui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Ottobre 2014)

Gol in Capital One Cup


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2014)

*Liverpool ancora sconfitto, questa volta a Newcastle per 1-0. Per Balotelli un'altra partita anonima. *


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Novembre 2014)

ahahahahahah, ora la stampa inglese che dira` di bello?


----------



## Hammer (1 Novembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Liverpool ancora sconfitto, questa volta a Newcastle per 1-0. Per Balotelli un'altra partita anonima. *



Questi buttano i soldi peggio di noi. Pazzesco


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Novembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Liverpool ancora sconfitto, questa volta a Newcastle per 1-0. Per Balotelli un'altra partita anonima. *



Il Liverpool ha fatto una delle peggiori campagne acquisti della storia del calcio.
Ha ceduto sostanzialmente 2 giocatori, ne ha presi 8 chiudendo il saldo in negativo. Questi 8 giocatori assieme però non valgono un'unghia del solo Suarez.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Novembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ahahahahahah, ora la stampa inglese che dira` di bello?



La stampa inglese è ridicola, fino a domenica insulti a gogo segna nella One Cup e tutti a elogiarlo manco fosse Ronaldo, voglio vedere domani, lui si lamentava tanto della stampa italiana ma quella inglese è pure peggio.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Questi buttano i soldi peggio di noi. Pazzesco



Perchè noi abbiamo soldi da buttare ?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Novembre 2014)

Al posto suo penserei seriamente di andare in Brasile a giocare insieme a Peto


----------



## Penny.wise (2 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Questi buttano i soldi peggio di noi. Pazzesco



se noi avessimo tutti quei soldi da spendere, vinceremmo il campionato con 10 giornate d'anticipo


----------



## Hammer (2 Novembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè noi abbiamo soldi da buttare ?



D'istinto pensai ai 12 milioni per il Mitra


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> D'istinto pensai ai 12 milioni per il Mitra



Macchè buttati. Adesso ritorna.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Novembre 2014)

I tifosi reds non vedono l'ora di disfarsene


----------



## 666psycho (8 Novembre 2014)

non ho visto la partita, ma a quanto pare ha fatto pena e si é preso il solito cartellino giallo!


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2014)

Anche oggi è arrivato il cartellino


----------



## smallball (8 Novembre 2014)

penoso,imbarazzante


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2014)

Qua nel mio paese vive un madrelingua di Liverpool, lo prendo in giro da mesi oramai, non lo può più vedere. La differenza il classifica secondo lui sta tutta nello scambio Balotelli-Suarez.


----------



## Frikez (8 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> La differenza il classifica secondo lui sta tutta nello scambio Balotelli-Suarez.



Digli di posare la grappa


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Digli di posare la grappa



Ovviamente tra lo scorso anno e questo. E' oggettivamente rassegnato, lo scorso anno avevano un giocatore fantastico che sapeva fare tutto, Mario è un giocatore pigro che per giunta segna poco. Ma la cosa che più lo preoccupa è la consapevolezza che non sarà facile cacciarlo via in tempi brevi visto il contrattone che è riuscito a strappare.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Novembre 2014)

FINITO

Sono troppo contento. Si merita il peggio.

Altro giallo e altra prestazione penosa. Anche in Premier adesso sono più i gialli che i gol. 
Dico sul serio Mario: pensa di andare on Brasile o dai una svolta alla tua carriera e ti trasformi in un mediano


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2014)

Ma la mia domanda è, se lascia Liverpool chi diavolo lo prende? Non riesco ad immaginarmelo in nessun altro club europeo ad oggi, sopratutto ai soldi che crede di meritare. Se non si raddrizza le possibilità sono due, si riduce l'ingaggio di almeno 2/3 e vola in provincia, oppure a 25 anni va a giocare in Cina, America, India o Emirati Arabi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2014)

Ben gli sta ... Microcervello


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma la mia domanda è, se lascia Liverpool chi diavolo lo prende? Non riesco ad immaginarmelo in nessun altro club europeo ad oggi, sopratutto ai soldi che crede di meritare. Se non si raddrizza le possibilità sono due, si riduce l'ingaggio di almeno 2/3 e vola in provincia, oppure a 25 anni va a giocare in Cina, America, India o Emirati Arabi.



La seconda. Lui non è Cassano che gioca perchè gli piace.

Certo che delusione che è stato Balotelli. Ricordate l'esordio fantastico a S.Siro?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2014)

Dicono che sarà convocato da Conte... bah...


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Novembre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dicono che sarà convocato da Conte... bah...



Non dicono, è stato proprio convocato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Novembre 2014)

Gonde vergognati


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma la mia domanda è, se lascia Liverpool chi diavolo lo prende? Non riesco ad immaginarmelo in nessun altro club europeo ad oggi, sopratutto ai soldi che crede di meritare. Se non si raddrizza le possibilità sono due, si riduce l'ingaggio di almeno 2/3 e vola in provincia, oppure a 25 anni va a giocare in Cina, America, India o Emirati Arabi.



Per me la sua prossima tappa e' la Ligue 1, al Monaco.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Digli di posare la grappa


Balotelli è capace di farti peggiorare un intero reparto quando non è in giornata. Il problema è che a Liverpool la sua "giornata" non arriva mai. Per me il tizio citato da Jino non ha alcun torto.


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Per me la sua prossima tappa e' la Ligue 1, al Monaco.



Non ne sarei cosi convinto, sembrano aver tirato già i remi in barca, cioè dubito daranno a Balotelli tutti quei soldi


----------



## Frikez (9 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Balotelli è capace di farti peggiorare un intero reparto quando non è in giornata. Il problema è che a Liverpool la sua "giornata" non arriva mai. Per me il tizio citato da Jino non ha alcun torto.



Lo so ma il problema del Liverpool è che Gerrard è alla canna del gas ed avrebbe bisogno di supporto e invece è l'unico lì in mezzo in grado di far qualcosa più una difesa che ne combina di ogni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Novembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> FINITO
> 
> Sono troppo contento. Si merita il peggio.
> 
> ...


Ma nemmeno, nei contrasti è mollo, non è buono manco a fare un po' d'interdizione. Credo che il ruolo migliore sia la panchina


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo so ma il problema del Liverpool è che Gerrard è alla canna del gas ed avrebbe bisogno di supporto e invece è l'unico lì in mezzo in grado di far qualcosa più una difesa che ne combina di ogni.



balotelli nmon ti sa tenere nemmeno alta la squadra, non fa peggiorare solo il reaprto d'attacco ma tutti compresi i centrocampisti e i difensori, i centrocampisti con lui in campo devono correre il doppio, ci credo che gerrard stia morendo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma nemmeno, nei contrasti è mollo, non è buono manco a fare un po' d'interdizione. Credo che il ruolo migliore sia la panchina



terzino di spinta o difensore centrale in una difesa a 3 alla chiellini


----------



## Dexter (10 Novembre 2014)

Sapete che vi dico? Sta giocando bene. Ha giocato bene quasi tutte le partite! Manca il gol. Dialoga, si muove e bene e aiuta (ma dovrebbe farlo di più) dietro. Il Liverpool ha fatto un mercato scandaloso, Rodgers non ci sta capendo niente. I terzini fan ridere, i centrali sbagliano tanto. ..Gerrard è mezzo finito, gli altri centrocampisti son talenti ancora acerbi e altri mediocri. In attacco manca Sturridge che assieme a Coutinho e Sterling maschera la penuria di giocatori che giocano alle sue spalle.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2014)

Ma che fine ha fatto ??


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2014)

E' infortunato


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Novembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sapete che vi dico? Sta giocando bene. Ha giocato bene quasi tutte le partite! Manca il gol. Dialoga, si muove e bene e aiuta (ma dovrebbe farlo di più) dietro. Il Liverpool ha fatto un mercato scandaloso, Rodgers non ci sta capendo niente. I terzini fan ridere, i centrali sbagliano tanto. ..Gerrard è mezzo finito, gli altri centrocampisti son talenti ancora acerbi e altri mediocri. In attacco manca Sturridge che assieme a Coutinho e Sterling maschera la penuria di giocatori che giocano alle sue spalle.



non sta giocando molto bene ma la cosa che noto è che si sta impegnando tantissimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2014)

Ma sto fallito sta giocando ??


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sto fallito sta giocando ??



E' "infortunato" lollo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E' "infortunato" lollo.


Ma ancora ??? Ok ho capito va ...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2014)

Oggi come ha giocato nella scoppola (3-0) subita contro il Manchester United?? Ha preso un altro giallo


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Ha fatto meglio lui in 20 minuti che Sterling in tutta la partita. Questo per dire che lui sarà un fail, ma nel Liverpool ci sono altri che sono forse peggio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto meglio lui in 20 minuti che Sterling in tutta la partita. Questo per dire che lui sarà un fail, ma nel Liverpool ci sono altri che sono forse peggio.



Però Balo è costato 20 milioni e prende 6 milioni all'anno. Non ha fatto ancora un gol in Campionato...


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Però Balo è costato 20 milioni e prende 6 milioni all'anno. Non ha fatto ancora un gol in Campionato...



Imho non è una giustificazione. O meglio, lo può essere e se n'è parlato molto, ma perché allora non si parla di gente come Lallana, Moreno, Lambert ecc.? Gente costata non poco ma che stanno offrendo prestazioni mediocri.

La realtà è che il colpevole di quest'annata è, secondo me, l'artefice della scorsa stagione, ossia Rodgers, che non ha azzeccato nulla in fase di mercato.


----------



## DannySa (14 Dicembre 2014)

Sterling poi con quel fisico lo spazzano via..


----------



## O Animal (14 Dicembre 2014)

Statistica del giorno... 3 passaggi completati, 4 falli commessi...


----------



## The Ripper (14 Dicembre 2014)

ha proprio finito


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Dicembre 2014)

lui di certo sarà una testa di ***.zo ma è capitato in una squadraccia peggio di noi forse in un campionato ben più difficile. Ad oggi direi ingiudicabile.


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Ingiudicabile no. E' giudicabilissimo e il giudizio non è certo positivo, ma non è il solo a far defecare nel Liverpool. Anzi, ce ne sono forse di peggiori.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Statistica del giorno... 3 passaggi completati, 4 falli commessi...



....meno male che è andato via dal Milan.


----------



## juventino (15 Dicembre 2014)

Lui è finito eh, su questo non ci piove, ma va detto che fare bene in questo Liverpool è un'impresa.


----------



## Penny.wise (15 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Statistica del giorno... 3 passaggi completati, 4 falli commessi...



ma c'è ancora qualche vedova di questo quì?

uno che col calcio non c'entra niente, nella vita avrebbe dovuto fare tutt'altro, tipo il PR o il buttafuori in qualche locale...


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....meno male che è andato via dal Milan.



tra l'altro vedevo l'altra volta che dalla sua cessione il milan ci ha guadagnato solo 6 milioni, gli altri 12 vanno al city perchè noi non avevamo ancora finito di pagarlo..


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tra l'altro vedevo l'altra volta che dalla sua cessione il milan ci ha guadagnato solo 6 milioni, gli altri 12 vanno al city perchè noi non avevamo ancora finito di pagarlo..



E ci è andata ancora bene, fosse rimasto a Milan il prossimo anno lo davamo via a zero o quasi, credimi


----------



## Renegade (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ah ma non si è ancora ritirato?


----------



## Penny.wise (17 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah ma non si è ancora ritirato?



braccia rubate all'agricoltura..
anzi neanche a quella, gli agricoltori sono uomini veri, con le balle..


----------



## de sica (18 Dicembre 2014)

Quando si ha il talento dei grandi, ma il cervello di un bufalo, questi sono i risultati


----------



## admin (1 Gennaio 2015)

*Nemmeno in panchina nella sfida in programma tra poco contro il Leicester.

Rodgers lo ha praticamente fatto fuori.*


----------



## Dexter (1 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nemmeno in panchina nella sfida in programma tra poco contro il Leicester.
> 
> Rodgers lo ha praticamente fatto fuori.*



Stima per Rodgers,per me è un allenatore mediocre ma quantomeno ha le palle.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Gennaio 2015)

20 milioni 
ne avessimo presi 35 subito dopo il gol con l'inghilterra


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nemmeno in panchina nella sfida in programma tra poco contro il Leicester.
> 
> Rodgers lo ha praticamente fatto fuori.*



La carriera del gambero non ha fine!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Gennaio 2015)

Adesso per completare il disastro a Napoli e tra 1 anno non sentiremo più parlare di lui se non all isola dei famosi ..


----------



## Frikez (1 Gennaio 2015)

Come per Boateng si sapeva che anche Balotelli avrebbe toppato alla grande, il prossimo da vendere in fretta è Elsha


----------



## admin (1 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nemmeno in panchina nella sfida in programma tra poco contro il Leicester.
> 
> Rodgers lo ha praticamente fatto fuori.*



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Gennaio 2015)

Che finaccia che sta facendo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Come per Boateng si sapeva che anche Balotelli avrebbe toppato alla grande, il prossimo da vendere in fretta è Elsha



si certo, magari scambiandolo con quello scarsone di destro..


----------



## Love (1 Gennaio 2015)

ormai è allo sfascio...meglio cosi...il pane a chi nn ha i denti...ha un gran talento ma lo butta nel c.esso cosi come se niente fosse...lo mantiene ancora a galla la sua notorietà...altrimenti già sarebbe in B...


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nemmeno in panchina nella sfida in programma tra poco contro il Leicester.
> 
> Rodgers lo ha praticamente fatto fuori.*


Gente come Gilardino, Borriello, Matri che hanno fatto parlare meno di sè ed hanno subito le peggiori critiche in questo forum, alla sua età, avevano medie gol e prestazioni nettamente migliori di questo pseudo-fenomeno. E' un flop, forse anche più di Cassano. E sono d'accordo con Sconcerti quando dice che rispetto ai primi anni nell'Inter è addirittura peggiorato. Mi sembrava molto più forte prima in effetti ed anche più decisivo, vedi gli ultimi scudetti vinti da Mourinho.


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Gente come Gilardino, Borriello, Matri che hanno fatto parlare meno di sè ed hanno subito le peggiori critiche in questo forum, alla sua età, avevano medie gol e prestazioni nettamente migliori di questo pseudo-fenomeno. E' un flop, forse anche più di Cassano. E sono d'accordo con Sconcerti quando dice che rispetto ai primi anni nell'Inter è addirittura peggiorato. Mi sembrava molto più forte prima in effetti ed anche più decisivo, vedi gli ultimi scudetti vinti da Mourinho.



Sai, all'Inter aveva la freschezza delle gioventù, ora più passano gli anni e più il suo allenarsi poco e male incide


----------



## DannySa (2 Gennaio 2015)

Fallito.
Ridai indietro i soldi e torna al Lumezzane.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Gennaio 2015)

Sto male


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Gennaio 2015)

Totale ahahha


----------



## Renegade (2 Gennaio 2015)

Ancora si continua a dire ''Ha grandissimo talento, ma purtroppo la testa gli ha fatto fare questa fine, ecc.''. E' sempre stato, è e sempre sarà un calciatore scarissimo, indolente, non in grado di dribblare, di correre, di fare le due fasi, di trarre benefico dal gioco aereo ed è totalmente privo di inserimenti. Ha solo un tiro potente e la dote del calcio piazzato dagli undici metri. Tra i più scarsi che io abbia mai visto. Giudicatelo come calciatore e non per la testa che ha. E' solo una scusa. Cassano era un fenomeno con talento che per la testa si è distrutto. Lui aveva talento. Balotelli no, calciatore scarso come pochi.


----------



## Gas (2 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ancora si continua a dire ''Ha grandissimo talento, ma purtroppo la testa gli ha fatto fare questa fine, ecc.''. E' sempre stato, è e sempre sarà un calciatore scarissimo, indolente, non in grado di dribblare, di correre, di fare le due fasi, di trarre benefico dal gioco aereo ed è totalmente privo di inserimenti. Ha solo un tiro potente e la dote del calcio piazzato dagli undici metri. Tra i più scarsi che io abbia mai visto. Giudicatelo come calciatore e non per la testa che ha. E' solo una scusa. Cassano era un fenomeno con talento che per la testa si è distrutto. Lui aveva talento. Balotelli no, calciatore scarso come pochi.



Concordo, una cariera costruita sulla diceria che avesse un misterioso talento che in realtà non ha mai sfoggiato...


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2015)

*Riserva anche in FA Cup. Ha giocato pochissimi minuti nel finale di partita disputata tra Liverpool e Wimbledon (2-1).*


----------



## Marilson (5 Gennaio 2015)

ho visto la partita sulla BBC. Tenete presente che il Wimbleldon è come se giocasse in Serie D, hanno un campettino della periferia di Londra davvero minuscolo. Balotelli non riesce a giocare neanche contro questi!


----------



## Serginho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Che figuraccia il Liverpool contro sti scarpari, li hanno fatti sembrare una squadra di premier. Comunque ha giocato pochissimi e ha avuto qualche piccola occasione ma non è riuscito a segnare


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

ormai é finito.. presto finirà in una squadra provinciale di bassa classifica... Raiola non riuscirà più a fare miracoli... e pensare che mi piaceva... che ingenuo sono stato..


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2015)

uno scarsissimo non faceva quello che ha fatto nella ultima euro

Mario e perso in se stesso e sembra che dopo il suo Milan non c'e piu nulla


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2015)

uno scarsissimo non faceva quello che ha fatto nella ultima euro

Mario e perso in se stesso e sembra che dopo il suo Milan non c'e piu nulla


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

a quanti reti siamo??    quanti gialli??


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Balotelli ancora escluso dai titolari. Non giocherà Sunderland - Liverpool. Al suo posto, Borini.


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Balotelli ancora escluso dai titolari. Non giocherà Sunderland - Liverpool. Al suo posto, Borini.



Rodgers fa benone, non ha voglia ne umiltà, resti in tribuna. Tra l'altro ha poco da scherzare, il Liverpool ha le possibilità economiche per inchiodarlo alla tribuna per anni.


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2015)

Mi sa che ha già finito la stagione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Balotelli ancora escluso dai titolari. Non giocherà Sunderland - Liverpool. Al suo posto, Borini.



Quando ti viene preferito Borini è meglio ritirarsi e fare altro.


----------



## vota DC (10 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> uno scarsissimo non faceva quello che ha fatto nella ultima euro



Materazzi ha fatto gol nella finale del mondiale, ma come attaccante è stato scarsissimo e giustamente attaccante non era, ma difensore. Per me Balotelli ha lo stesso problema. Un bel tiro, ma zero corsa e posizionamento. E' stato imposto come attaccante perché è il ruolo delle star.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2015)

Pure Borini è stato preferito a Balotelli e ho detto tutto.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

In tribuna anche ieri, nella partita vinta dal Liverpool contro l'Aston Villa per 2-0


----------



## Love (18 Gennaio 2015)

ma che fine che sta facendo mamma mia...un pò mi dispiace devo dire la verità...


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> ma che fine che sta facendo mamma mia...un pò mi dispiace devo dire la verità...



Vecchio proverbio:

_''Chi è causa del suo mal pianga sé stesso.''_


----------



## smallball (18 Gennaio 2015)

Pagato profumatamente per stare in tribuna


----------



## Hammer (18 Gennaio 2015)

Se Raiola riesce a strappare un contratto più alto di tre milioni annuali al prossimo trasferimento di Balotelli, va nominato Ministro delle Finanze


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Gennaio 2015)

Gli viene preferito Borini (che sta pure facendo gol!).


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2015)

*Escluso anche questa sera. Non giocherà Liverpool Chelsea di Coppa di Lega. *


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Gennaio 2015)

Il Parma lo vuole in prestito secondo skysport24


----------



## Marchisio89 (20 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Il Parma lo vuole in prestito secondo skysport24


Evidentemente vogliono suicidarsi.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Escluso anche questa sera. Non giocherà Liverpool Chelsea di Coppa di Lega. *



Su Instagram ha scritto che è malato... sese


----------



## 666psycho (20 Gennaio 2015)

inferiore solo a messi e ronaldo


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Su Instagram ha scritto che è malato...* sese


Sì, di mente.


----------



## smallball (21 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sì, di mente.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2015)

*Ancora fuori. Nemmeno in panchina per Liverpool West Ham di Premier League. *


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora fuori. Nemmeno in panchina per Liverpool West Ham di Premier League. *



che pacco che gli abbiamo rifilato mamma mia.  

una delle poche genialate di galliani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2015)

Pazzesco, non si capisce che succede, non lo vendono e lo tribunano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ieri manco in panchina  ben gli sta sia al momento Balotelli che al suo agente che lo spaccia per campione.


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, non si capisce che succede, non lo vendono e lo tribunano.



Partiamo da un presupposto, non hanno problemi di soldi. 

Ci hanno investito, lui non sta rendendo come si aspettavano, non per questo lo regalano, lui si deve impegnare entrando nella mentalità di mister e squadra e far fruttare l'investimento. Se non ce n'ha voglia rimane li e non gioca, nessun prestito o regalo per tornare a casa.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, non si capisce che succede, non lo vendono e lo tribunano.



ma chi lo piglia? il capitale dormiente FC?


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Partiamo da un presupposto, non hanno problemi di soldi.
> 
> Ci hanno investito, lui non sta rendendo come si aspettavano, non per questo lo regalano, lui si deve impegnare entrando nella mentalità di mister e squadra e far fruttare l'investimento. Se non ce n'ha voglia rimane li e non gioca, nessun prestito o regalo per tornare a casa.


esatto,tanto comunque i soldi li prende


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, non si capisce che succede, non lo vendono e lo tribunano.



E chi se lo piglia un attaccante indolente e piantato come un palo del telegrafo, con quell'ingaggio enorme?


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma chi lo piglia? il capitale dormiente FC?



più che dormiente è morto e sepolto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2015)

E anche stasera Balotelli ha scaldato la tribuna  .


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> E anche stasera Balotelli ha scaldato la tribuna  .



Raiola dice esser sereno il ragazzo, a questo punto credo solo da un lato economico


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Febbraio 2015)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] ma c'è rimasto un posto nel fan club o le iscrizioni sono chiuse ?


----------



## The Ripper (5 Febbraio 2015)

secondo me ha chiuso la carriera, almeno ad alti livelli. svernasse in Brasile o prendesse in seria considerazione la possibilità di andare in squadra di seconda fascia francesi o italiane. Lo vedrei bene al Sassuolo al posto di Zaza. Non scherzo.
secondo me quella è la sua dimensioni.

si critica Borini... ma almeno Borini ha dignità.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] ma c'è rimasto un posto nel fan club o le iscrizioni sono chiuse ?


Io gli voglio bene ancora 

E non mi sembra che come centravanti siamo andati meglio


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io gli voglio bene ancora
> 
> E non mi sembra che come centravanti siamo andati meglio



Come persona gli voglio bene anch'io anche se la testa è proprio matta.

Beh comunque il cesso biondo ci ha portato Cerci e l'altro è ancora tutto da scoprire.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2015)

Fanny in direzione sorpasso in termini di popolarità


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

*Fuori anche dal derby Liverpool - Everton che si sta giocando ora. Come al solito, non è nemmeno in panchina. *


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> *Io gli voglio bene ancora*
> 
> E non mi sembra che come centravanti siamo andati meglio


Ormai ti resta soltanto un po' di affetto, perché il fallimento è acclarato


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Fuori anche dal derby Liverpool - Everton che si sta giocando ora. Come al solito, non è nemmeno in panchina. *



A questo punto è praticamente fuori rosa. Se non decide di tagliarsi l'ingaggio di almeno 3 milioni, ha praticamente smesso di giocare a pallone. 

L'unica alternativa sono gli Usa o roba simile


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> A questo punto è praticamente fuori rosa. Se non decide di tagliarsi l'ingaggio di almeno 3 milioni, ha praticamente smesso di giocare a pallone.
> 
> L'unica alternativa sono gli Usa o roba simile



Sia lui che Raiola dicono il ragazzo sia più sereno e tranquillo ora che non gli anni scorsi. E' evidente che non giocando mai non può mai esser criticato, forse la sua tranquillità nasce proprio da questo, lo lasciano in pace perchè ormai lo stanno tutti dimenticando.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sia lui che Raiola dicono il ragazzo sia più sereno e tranquillo ora che non gli anni scorsi. E' evidente che non giocando mai non può mai esser criticato, forse la sua tranquillità nasce proprio da questo, lo lasciano in pace perchè ormai lo stanno tutti dimenticando.



Il che dimostra di non essere da grande squadra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Fuori anche dal derby Liverpool - Everton che si sta giocando ora. Come al solito, non è nemmeno in panchina. *



Mamma mia  non capisco come mai non lo porti manco in panchina, hanno speso 20 milioni tanto vale provare a recuperarlo, lasciarlo in tribuna non serve a niente.


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2015)

*Balotelli torna al gol. Subentrato a partita in corso, ha segnato il gol del 3-2 contro il Tottenham. *


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli torna al gol. Subentrato a partita in corso, ha segnato il gol del 3-2 contro il Tottenham. *



Ha raddoppiato i suoi gol stagionali in una sola partita


----------



## Ciachi (10 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli torna al gol. Subentrato a partita in corso, ha segnato il gol del 3-2 contro il Tottenham. *



Con un nuovo look!!!! Comunque a me manca....


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Febbraio 2015)

Primo gol in Premier


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli torna al gol. Subentrato a partita in corso, ha segnato il gol del 3-2 contro il Tottenham. *



Ritorno alla normalità


----------



## smallball (11 Febbraio 2015)

la Gazzetta lo ha chiamato Baffotelli


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli torna al gol. Subentrato a partita in corso, ha segnato il gol del 3-2 contro il Tottenham. *



Era ora, sono contento per lui, sperando abbia imparato in questi mesi un pò più di umiltà


----------



## Denni90 (11 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli torna al gol. Subentrato a partita in corso, ha segnato il gol del 3-2 contro il Tottenham. *



mi fa piacere per lui ...


----------



## davoreb (13 Febbraio 2015)

vabbe dai è praticamente un goal a porta vuota.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2015)

Un altro po' e avrebbe fatto venire Pasqua prima di segnare il suo primo goal in campionato.



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ha raddoppiato i suoi gol stagionali in una sola partita


_Haters gonna hate cit._


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2015)

Primo gol in Campionato a febbraio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Febbraio 2015)

Vero che non ha segnato, ma bisogna contare che è stato in tribuna per un bel pò, ora vediamo se rodgers gli darà fiducia e se quel gol gli servirà a lui, io non gli auguro ne bene ne male ma quando fa ridere non nego che un pò gli sta bene sia a lui che è molto montato sia al fenomeno di Raiola.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2015)

Gol di Balotelli su rigore e si mette a discutere con Henderson perchè voleva tirarlo lui a tutti i costi, ah i baffi poi  .

Domani i titoloni e prime pagine perchè ha segnato eh.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2015)

gol vittoria su rigore in EL


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Gol di Balotelli su rigore e si mette a discutere con Henderson perchè voleva tirarlo lui a tutti i costi, ah i baffi poi  .
> 
> Domani i titoloni e prime pagine perchè ha segnato eh.



Mamma mia che brutta scena, pensa se lo sbagliava.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che brutta scena, pensa se lo sbagliava.



Io godevo  non gli auguro il male ma di restare sulla terra si crede chissà chi per non parlare del suo agente che parla parla.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Febbraio 2015)

regole sono regole ma non nel mondo Balotelli


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dai ragazzi ma di che state discutendo?Se c'è una cosa che Mario sa far molto bene è tirare i rigori.Per fortuna dei Red ha calciato Mario e non quella pippa clamorosa di Henderson.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ancora in gol Balo, sono contento per lui spero si riprenda.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ritorno alla normalità



Gol e far parlare di sè, Mario è tornato


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi ma di che state discutendo?Se c'è una cosa che Mario sa far molto bene è tirare i rigori.Per fortuna dei Red ha calciato Mario e non quella pippa clamorosa di Henderson.



Non hai torto però lo doveva tirare Sturridge. In quale universo Henderson potrebbe tirare un rigore ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi ma di che state discutendo?Se c'è una cosa che Mario sa far molto bene è tirare i rigori.Per fortuna dei Red ha calciato Mario e non quella pippa clamorosa di Henderson.


Ma infatti, rimane sempre il giocatore che abbiamo visto in passato, per non dire anche peggio.


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non hai torto però lo doveva tirare Sturridge. In quale universo Henderson potrebbe tirare un rigore ?



Si effettivamente non hai torti.Però cioè,Mario è una garanzia dal dischetto,è assurdo non affidarsi a lui in assenza di Gerrard.
Sturridge è tornato dall'infortunio?Perdonami,ma non seguo affatto il Liverpool...E' una squadra che odio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi ma di che state discutendo?Se c'è una cosa che Mario sa far molto bene è tirare i rigori.Per fortuna dei Red ha calciato Mario e non *quella pippa clamorosa di Henderson*.


----------



## Hammer (21 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi ma di che state discutendo?Se c'è una cosa che Mario sa far molto bene è tirare i rigori.Per fortuna dei Red ha calciato Mario e non quella pippa clamorosa di Henderson.



La pippa clamorosa è il vicecapitano del Liverpool ed è un ottimo calciatore


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> La pippa clamorosa è il vicecapitano del Liverpool ed è un ottimo calciatore



Secondo me è un buon giocatore, non un fenomeno, comunque era per puntualizzare che il rigore non doveva batterlo lui (e ci credo, le sue doti sono altre).


----------



## Hammer (21 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è un buon giocatore, non un fenomeno, comunque era per puntualizzare che il rigore non doveva batterlo lui (e ci credo, le sue doti sono altre).



Imho se la regola interna prevista dall'allenatore prevede che Henderson è il tiratore così deve essere, indipendentemente dall'avere in campo CR7 o Acquafresca


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Imho se la regola interna prevista dall'allenatore prevede che Henderson è il tiratore così deve essere, indipendentemente dall'avere in campo CR7 o Acquafresca



Non ci capiamo. Non doveva nel senso che il tiratore scelto era Sturridge ma Henderson da buon leader era andato a litigare con Balotelli.

Ovviamente ti dò ragione, comunque come ho detto la colpa è in parte anche nostra che giudichiamo un giocatore solo dal tabellino a fine anno come se fosse un documento contabile, ecco perchè per tirare un rigore tutto questo casino.


----------



## Hammer (21 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non ci capiamo. Non doveva nel senso che il tiratore scelto era Sturridge ma Henderson da buon leader era andato a litigare con Balotelli.
> 
> Ovviamente ti dò ragione, comunque come ho detto la colpa è in parte anche nostra che giudichiamo un giocatore solo dal tabellino a fine anno come se fosse un documento contabile, ecco perchè per tirare un rigore tutto questo casino.



Sì hai ragione, ma vale comunque ciò che ho scritto 

Sì è vero. Gli inglesi questi episodi li considerano molto


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Febbraio 2015)

Anche Montolivo è il capitano del Milan,ma non mi sembra un fenomeno.E' un buon giocatore,ma nulla più.
Henderson fa ridere i polli.Parere mio ovviamente.Imparasse a stoppare un pallone senza toccarlo 850 volte.


----------



## andre (22 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Anche Montolivo è il capitano del Milan,ma non mi sembra un fenomeno.E' un buon giocatore,ma nulla più.
> Henderson fa ridere i polli.Parere mio ovviamente.Imparasse a stoppare un pallone senza toccarlo 850 volte.



Hai guardato le partite del Liverpool negli ultimi 6 mesi? Due partite fa ha stoppato una palla alta saltando due uomini con un tocco solo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2015)

Tralasciando che oramai è un ex giocatore e tralasciando che nelle ultime partite ha finto di sentirsi male perché non aveva voglia di andare a giocare avete letto cosa dice kaka di Balotelli ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2015)

Ma che fine ha fatto ? Quanto tempo è che non gioca ?


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto ? Quanto tempo è che non gioca ?



Da una settimana 

16 presenze, 1 gol. E 5 gialli


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Da una settimana
> 
> 16 presenze, 1 gol. E 5 gialli




Pensavo peggio


----------

